# Long High End Wall Sconces



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

When I have a hard time finding something that specific, I go to ebay and look... A lot of sellers on there sell out from companies who are no longer in business. I usually do find what I'm looking for, but be picky and beware the cheap copies


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

What is the purpose of the long body? 
Is that based on a classic design with some archaic function?


----------

